# I want an Opinion



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

i just want to share, i have an argument before with a fellow breeder, because somebody asked me that he wants to get a hoglet and the age is 3 weeks and 5 days, i told him that it is insane, then the seller of that hedgehog told me that it is already eating and drinking so it is fine to sell it, but I insist to the buyer and sell that they should atleast wait a week or two for the safety of the hoglet to be weaned fully, but still they continued the deal, what is funny is the seller always suggest it is better if the hoglet is fully weaned, but look at the seller he even don't follow what he says but atleast the good thing is that the hoglet is alive for months now.

anyway i want to ask what do you think of breeders like that? are they just scared that the buyer would buy to others? or he just really trust that as long as the hedgehog eats and drinks it is fine?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hoglets should never be taken away from their mother that soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They should be 6 weeks old before going to a new home. Even if they are weaned from mom at 5 weeks, the baby should be monitored for at least a few days after leaving mom to make sure it is eating and gaining weight properly. Leaving mom can be very traumatic, especially the younger they are. 

Taking a baby away at 3 weeks is insane. :evil:


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Nancy said:


> They should be 6 weeks old before going to a new home. Even if they are weaned from mom at 5 weeks, the baby should be monitored for at least a few days after leaving mom to make sure it is eating and gaining weight properly. Leaving mom can be very traumatic, especially the younger they are.
> 
> Taking a baby away at 3 weeks is insane. :evil:


i know that, that is why i argued with him, but still it fell on deaf ears,


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just don't support that breeder and spread the word.


----------

